# Is this real or fake?



## tecboy

How is the lighting and composition?
C&C Welcome!!!


----------



## Designer

Good, but could be a little better if you can light the right corner more.


----------



## tirediron

Agree - I would also consider elevating the tool above and further from the background.


----------



## astroNikon

you have it right next to the curve of the base to the background. Move it forward further away from the background as John mentions.

Do you only have one flash to the left ?


----------



## Derrel

tirediron said:
			
		

> Agree - I would also consider elevating the tool above and further from the background.



Totally right on! It would look much better if you hot-glued a wire onto the handle, and literally elevated the tool above the background, then clone out the visible part of the wire. The degree of light fall-off on the right side also looks to be too much...too gray on the right hand side for a clean look.


----------



## Gary A.

Slightly hit the yellow lettering with the Dodge Tool for a bit more pop.


----------



## The_Traveler

that loos like a hex end; if that is important I would change the orientation of the tool and camera so that the end of the tool is seen.


----------



## tecboy

How about this?


----------



## unpopular

My guess is fake. The anisotropy on the shaft doesn't look quite right and the grip appears to be normal mapped rather than displaced - though at the far end it appears displaced, so, idk.


----------



## tecboy

This is my "work in progress."  So, what do you think so far?


----------



## Scatterbrained

Too busy.


----------



## tecboy

I like the ground surface.  It gives a sense of environment.


----------



## tecboy

What do you think?  Is the shadow too dark?


----------



## unpopular

Haven't seen much from your CGI stuff. How's it coming?


----------

